# This is your fault Puff.com!



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

When I first signed on to Puff.com, I had a total of about 15 cigars... all of which were Mosaica Churchill Maduro, which I bought at famous for $19.95 for a mazo of 20.

Then Shuckins bombs me and adds some sweet sticks to my 15 ugly sticks.

Then I get the itch to bomb.

I decided I needed a bigger stash. So, here is the stash, minus 6, which I just launched to parts unknown... :smoke:










I blame Puff.com for this.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

:smoke: Nice stash! That's a helluva slope


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

That's a nice stash! I like how it's next to your bed in case of fire or the SHTF you can grab the important stuff and get out.

Really though, nice stash and thanks for sharing!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Soo...what seems to be the problem? :dunno::bounce:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice stash!!

You are going to need a bigger bed soon on this slope!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

S-W-E-E-T!

Slope? More like a cliff, I think...


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice stash man. Makes me want to see how my stash looks all laid out.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Tssk Tssk
Worse case I’ve ever seen - impressive yet unnerving at the same time…


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^truth


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy cow! Very nice amount you have there friend!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

In the words of Joe Dirt, "DANG." I see a lot of familiar friends there!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't worry. It gets worse.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Didnt you join a month ago?

XD


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

WTF?! You started with 15 and less than a month later you have a few hundred? Took me a month to get settled in and start finding things to buy. I'm a little concerned of what August will bring for you, and if any fellow puffers have to feel that wrath. :behindsofa:

It's an absolutely beautiful stash. What happens when this guy gets access to the part that shalt not be named? He skipped the whole slope part and just went path of least resistance, straight down. :lever:

I'm not trying to encourage this kind of insanity but I only see 5 padrons. I'm not seeing a proper ratio.... just sayin. :boink:

If you are loony enough (nothing leads me to believe otherwise) to pick up anything else I would recommend some Cain's if you like the other Olivas and Nubs. it really is a well rounded stash, enjoy them!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow 1 month of stash, I'd hate to see your stash in 1 year

Awesome bro, may want to invest in a set of skis... :smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

No slippery slope for you Neal - you just jumped HEAD FIRST right off the cliff. PS - might want to use those Mosaics for plant fertilizer / you've got WAAAY better stuff there now!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel like this is how shuckins and smelvis started out.

"Hey this cigar thing is pretty cool *buys a bazillion cigars""


But seriously, If i had any sort of budget to start with, i'd probably have that many cigars to start off too XD


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dang...that's a nice stash for a 1mo old BOTL!!!

You are on one crazy...STEEP slope brother! :shocked:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

@ The Mad Prof - Thanks brother... the slope is beckoning...

@ Stevo - Thanks sir. Is that a CJ-7? (I really don't know my Jeeps at all, but have been considering that slope as well). And it's in the guest bedroom in case I get kicked outta' the main. LOL. J/K.

@Colin - No problem at all. I just have an inherent need to blame someone or something and Puff.com seemed to be a good candidate!

@Shawn - Dude, seriously. I was looking at my cooler and thinking... "Damn, I need another cooler."

@Chris (Strickland) - Yeah, I yelled Geronimo! as I dove off... 

@Mike - Yeah... after I got this out I was like... Holy Sh*t! Then I kind of went all glassy eyed.

@Ken - *Nods* I know... I think I'm kind of a sicko. Not sure what happened. Oh wait, Puff.com happened.

@Derek - Word.

@Patrick - Thx brother!

@Thom - Yeah... and I think a couple have your name on them when you're in town safe and sound on a more permanent basis. 

@Chris (Max_Power) - Yeah and I'm kinda' gitin' skeert... 'cause I need more room.

@Paul - Yeah... scary, huh?

@Jonathan - Yeah, been doin' major research (thanks to Puff.com, again... I blame Puff). There will be puffers who feel the wrath. Launched some wrath in a red/white/blue package today, in fact. I'm really looking forward to the super secret hidden no name secret handshake with amazing power ring part of this site... I'm hoping that Shuckins will ease me into that with his wisdom. More Padrons will be added shortly. And yes, I'm loony enough. I've been kind of avoiding Oliva (unless it comes in a sampler) and Cain until this stuff with Sam Leccia gets sorted out. I have my feelings on one side and am a passing acquaintance of Sam (okay, I'm a FB friend out of 3000+ on his list, but I have my loyalty and I love the NUB, which I know is made by Oliva, but I justify it by knowing that Sam created it). Anyway... yeah, screw the slope.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Dang...that's a nice stash for a 1mo old BOTL!!!
> 
> You are on one crazy...STEEP slope brother! :shocked:


Yeah, and the scary thing is... I keep going down and looking in the cooler... saying... "My precious... my precious..."

And it smells so dang good, it's not even funny.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Wow 1 month of stash, I'd hate to see your stash in 1 year
> 
> Awesome bro, may want to invest in a set of skis... :smoke:


Yeah. I'm thinking it's gonna' get scary. I need to convert that room into a man cave. But then I was thinking... no one really uses the downstairs living room... maybe THAT would be a better man cave... way more room for friends...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> No slippery slope for you Neal - you just jumped HEAD FIRST right off the cliff. PS - might want to use those Mosaics for plant fertilizer / you've got WAAAY better stuff there now!


Actually, I was thinking of bombing the RMAS with them...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

If it's any consolation, I blame Puff too. This is the real devils site.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> I feel like this is how shuckins and smelvis started out.
> 
> "Hey this cigar thing is pretty cool *buys a bazillion cigars""
> 
> But seriously, If i had any sort of budget to start with, i'd probably have that many cigars to start off too XD


Heh... yeah. I think this is how women feel when they shop.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I see someone found Cbid....


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> If it's any consolation, I blame Puff too. This is the real devils site.


Damn... I hadn't thought of that. I bet your'e right. *making the sign of the cross as I type* Get thee behind me devil site! But make sure I can still follow in the steps of my BOTLs.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I see someone found Cbid....


Actually found quite a few sites. And if Atlantic had been working properly last night I'd have a 5-er of tats on the way.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice! I hope you have some sort of reward miles on that visa


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is an amazing sight to see Neal! Very nice stash, and some great choices :tu


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

lebz said:


> Nice! I hope you have some sort of reward miles on that visa


Well, my Visa is called cash... so unfortunately no rewards miles... however, no 18%+ interest. 

Oh, and I should mention, my average price for each stick is roughly $2.50.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> That is an amazing sight to see Neal! Very nice stash, and some great choices :tu


Thanks sir!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Happens to all of us, enjoy.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Happens to all of us, enjoy.


Do you dream of cigars? I've been dreaming of them as of late. Not really sure why. LOL.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> When I first signed on to Puff.com, I had a total of about 15 cigars... all of which were Mosaica Churchill Maduro, which I bought at famous for $19.95 for a mazo of 20.
> 
> Then Shuckins bombs me and adds some sweet sticks to my 15 ugly sticks.
> 
> ...


Neal outstanding stash...I will NOT however let my wife see this pic as she will immediately start me telling not to even dream about it... ound:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Heh... yeah. I think this is how women feel when they shop.


lol my girlfriend gets mad at me when we go shopping cause i buy more clothes than she does. She always says "He has more shoes than I do!" whenever it comes up.

Sad thing is it's true.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

It's an o seven jk. Very slippery slope as well.
Keepup the good work!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Good to see. Makes me feel sane.

I think I have about 40 after a month. Pheww!

Uhh lessee here though, 2hrs 20 to the Mash and 3hrs 20 to another Jam. I'll probably catch up!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> Good to see. Makes me feel sane.
> 
> I think I have about 40 after a month. Pheww!
> 
> Uhh lessee here though, 2hrs 20 to the Mash and 3hrs 20 to another Jam. I'll probably catch up!


That's the spirit!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Good to see. Makes me feel sane.
> 
> I think I have about 40 after a month. Pheww!
> 
> Uhh lessee here though, 2hrs 20 to the Mash and 3hrs 20 to another Jam. I'll probably catch up!


Haha yes...I can't wait for the jam. I have gone 10 days without buying anything and I'm proud of myself but I'm hoping some good stuff pops up.

Itchy trigger finger is itchy.

Back to topic... Nice stash! Just make sure your cigar buying doesn't get in the way of anything more important. After all, they are all going to go up in smoke.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

crburchett said:


> Neal outstanding stash...I will NOT however let my wife see this pic as she will immediately start me telling not to even dream about it... ound:


Whatever. I'm totally calling my wife over to the computer when I get home tonight.

"Honey! Hey, honey, look at this guy! See, I'm not so bad! It could be worse!"


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Haha yes...I can't wait for the jam. I have gone 10 days without buying anything and I'm proud of myself but I'm hoping some good stuff pops up.
> 
> Itchy trigger finger is itchy.
> 
> Back to topic... Nice stash! Just make sure your cigar buying doesn't get in the way of anything more important. After all, they are all going to go up in smoke.


No, they don't get in front of important stuff... of course cigar smoking is important, but I get what ya' mean. And I fully intend for every last one of those babies to go up in smoke... one puff at a time.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Whatever. I'm totally calling my wife over to the computer when I get home tonight.
> 
> "Honey! Hey, honey, look at this guy! See, I'm not so bad! It could be worse!"


Best of luck Brother!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Whatever. I'm totally calling my wife over to the computer when I get home tonight.
> 
> "Honey! Hey, honey, look at this guy! See, I'm not so bad! It could be worse!"


Good Idea, I'm doing the same LOL thanks


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Good Idea, I'm doing the same LOL thanks


lol i showed it to my girlfriend and she said "Well dont be such a p*ssy, you got some catching up to do"

i friggin love that chick


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Zogg said:


> lol i showed it to my girlfriend and she said "Well dont be such a p*ssy, you got some catching up to do"
> 
> i friggin love that chick


*slow clap*


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> @ The Mad Prof - Thanks brother... the slope is beckoning...
> 
> @ Stevo - Thanks sir. Is that a CJ-7? (I really don't know my Jeeps at all, but have been considering that slope as well). And it's in the guest bedroom in case I get kicked outta' the main. LOL. J/K.
> 
> ...


you need to get oliva's theyre so freaking good.

O's and V's are two of my favorite cigars


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> you need to get oliva's theyre so freaking good.
> 
> O's and V's are two of my favorite cigars


I was looking at the 'V's. I've heard plenty of good things about them.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> lol i showed it to my girlfriend and she said "Well dont be such a p*ssy, you got some catching up to do"
> 
> i friggin love that chick


Sweeeeeeet...


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I was looking at the 'V's. I've heard plenty of good things about them.


Super nice stash! Color coordinated with the bed sheets as well!

Get a hold of some of the Oliva V Lancero's and smoke em slow. Quite flavorful and lots of great smoke!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Zogg said:


> you need to get oliva's theyre so freaking good.
> 
> O's and V's are two of my favorite cigars


I concur. Their CT is awesome, and so is their G maduro. Haven't had a bad Oliva yet... aside from the Nub CT.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeez.. You and I joined right about the same time. And i only have a 50 ct humi about half full currently haha. You hit the slope at full speed!! Hope i dont feel your wrath anytime soon haha.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Jeez.. You and I joined right about the same time. And i only have a 50 ct humi about half full currently haha. You hit the slope at full speed!! Hope i dont feel your wrath anytime soon haha.


That makes two of us.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Zogg said:


> lol i showed it to my girlfriend and she said "Well dont be such a p*ssy, you got some catching up to do"
> 
> i friggin love that chick





nealw6971 said:


> Sweeeeeeet...


Damn, we better watch out, you may join up and become the next bombing duo :boink:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn, we better watch out, you may join up and become the next bombing duo :boink:


Hmmmm.... well now, wouldn't that be interesting?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Hmmmm.... well now, wouldn't that be interesting?


All you have to do is talk to the right people..... ZK is just a step away...


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Whatever. I'm totally calling my wife over to the computer when I get home tonight.
> 
> "Honey! Hey, honey, look at this guy! See, I'm not so bad! It could be worse!"


LOL...that wouldn't work with my wife...she would see right through it. :whip:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Hmmmm.... well now, wouldn't that be interesting?


Hi Neal, im Paul.

*shakes hand*

I did just bomb shuckins the other day.. and shibby.. Hmm..

Neal! You got some catching up to do!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Hi Neal, im Paul.
> 
> *shakes hand*
> 
> ...


Pleased t' meecha', Paul. I'm sure we'll get along bombingly!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Good start, just wait though, it gets worse!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

bbergeson said:


> Good start, just wait though, it gets worse!


Yeah... let's see... yesterday... ordered: Perdomo Habano CT Robusto 5pk and 2x WaterPillows Humidipaks.

Then this morning: Picked up a box of Carlos Torano Signature Torpedos w/Maduro wrappers... (on the Monster for about $57, which I thought was a good deal).

Anyway... yeah... it's getting worse.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Yeah... let's see... yesterday... ordered: Perdomo Habano CT Robusto 5pk and 2x WaterPillows Humidipaks.
> 
> Then this morning: Picked up a box of Carlos Torano Signature Torpedos w/Maduro wrappers... (on the Monster for about $57, which I thought was a good deal).
> 
> Anyway... yeah... it's getting worse.


oh man i almost grabbed those, i woulda split em with someone but wasnt gonna get a whole box


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Yeah... let's see... yesterday... ordered: Perdomo Habano CT Robusto 5pk and 2x WaterPillows Humidipaks.
> 
> Then this morning: Picked up a box of Carlos Torano Signature Torpedos w/Maduro wrappers... (on the Monster for about $57, which I thought was a good deal).
> 
> Anyway... yeah... it's getting worse.


Damn someone is going to get bombed by you... I almost feel sorry for the target..

WTG Neal... careful once you start it's hard, I mean impossible to stop :banana:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice start, Neal, but allow me to warn/remind you of something.

Come October, you're going to gain access to the Habanos Forum. That's where the debauchery REALLY begins.

Save, save, save!

You have no idea how evil this hobby can get... yet.

Nice grouping, Mister. Enjoy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Nice start, Neal, but allow me to warn/remind you of something.
> 
> Come October, you're going to gain access to the Habanos Forum. That's where the debauchery REALLY begins.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Nice start, Neal, but allow me to warn/remind you of something.
> 
> Come October, you're going to gain access to the Habanos Forum. That's where the debauchery REALLY begins.
> 
> ...


Nice Don, pour some oil down that slope to help him to the bottom ound:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oooooooh... the debauchery forum... *eyes glaze over*

Oh, wait, you said Habanos forum.... ooooooh.... *eyes glaze over again*


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a vicious cycle - fill up coolidor; "OMG, I need more storage space!"; buy another cooler; go nuts buying cigars that you've been wanting for months but didn't have the space for; repeat 

Nice stash, bro.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice stash Neal, but like Don said above, the real fun hasn't even started yet...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah.. I blame shuckins for sending me tatuaje cigars, now all i want are premium smokes.

*shakes fist in rage*


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Yeah.. I blame shuckins for sending me tatuaje cigars, now all i want are premium smokes.
> 
> *shakes fist in rage*


I pretty much blame Shuckins and Puff for this. This slope isn't a slope... it's a damn cliff.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I pretty much blame Shuckins and Puff for this. This slope isn't a slope... it's a damn cliff.


Yeah haha. I cant help but notice almost every day it seems like youve got something new in the recent purchases thread haha. They all look tasty and i find myself going, "Oooo I wanna get me some of those, oh but i cant, i cant fall victim to the cliff, the slope is already to much"


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Yeah haha. I cant help but notice almost every day it seems like youve got something new in the recent purchases thread haha. They all look tasty and i find myself going, "Oooo I wanna get me some of those, oh but i cant, i cant fall victim to the cliff, the slope is already to much"


That's actually my evil twin. I have no idea what I'm even doing here. I don't smoke cigars... sheesh. Damn you evil twin, damn you to hell!


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Neal, thanks for posting your photos of your newly acquired inventory. 

It appears that you joined Puff about a week before I did and I only had about 10 sticks in my humi (I started smoking cigars the end of June). I currently have about 35 sticks so lets just say that I have some leverage now with my wife and something to strive for thanks to your photos. :smile:

Actually my wife is very supportive... for now, as my hobby is still behind her "wine hobby" with regards to purchases so I have some room to grow lol!

Man this is a fun ride...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nubbin said:


> Neal, thanks for posting your photos of your newly acquired inventory.
> 
> It appears that you joined Puff about a week before I did and I only had about 10 sticks in my humi (I started smoking cigars the end of June). I currently have about 35 sticks so lets just say that I have some leverage now with my wife and something to strive for thanks to your photos. :smile:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the slipper slope... or cliff as I like to call it. LOL.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

jeepersjeep said:


> That's a nice stash! I like how it's next to your bed in case of fire or the SHTF you can grab the important stuff and get out.
> 
> Really though, nice stash and thanks for sharing!


+1 on the above, looking good Bro! :rockon:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> I pretty much blame Shuckins and Puff for this. This slope isn't a slope... it's a damn cliff.


I blame Shuckins for _everything_.

Her: "Honey, can you take out the trash?"
Me: "Sorry, love, I'm smoking right now. Blame Shuckins"

Her: "You spent _WHAT _on bombs?"
Me: "Sorry, love, it's Shuckin's fault. He makes it look so _fun_..."

Her: "Derek, our son threw a fit at the store today"
Me: "Oh. Um... that's Shuckin's fault."


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I blame Shuckins for _everything_.
> 
> Her: "Honey, can you take out the trash?"
> Me: "Sorry, love, I'm smoking right now. Blame Shuckins"
> ...


NOw that is hilarious thanks for the laugh
:focus:

ok now if thats a 1 month change you better leave puff now man
I have the same problem a buddy sent me a message on here like 8 days ago but i ddint get it till today because everytime i get on here i end up buying more stuff which isnt a good thing when you are recently unemployed so i find myself staying off here somedays  anyway glad you got bit by the puff bug man :0 the collection look like its coming along nicely. thats a lotta sticks for one month. hang on to your wallet its gona get worse op2:


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a very sneaky suspicion that I am headed down the same slow. I went hog wild on Cbid last night at work and now I have the itch to send some bombs to some targets....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I blame Shuckins for _everything_.
> 
> Her: "Honey, can you take out the trash?"
> Me: "Sorry, love, I'm smoking right now. Blame Shuckins"
> ...


 ROTFLMAO. I'm sure Ron would be flattered but be careful as it's usually Zilla's fault & you dont want him pissed at you.


----------



## ConnorMRyan (Sep 9, 2011)

Jealous, some good looking stuff you got there


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, the stash has changed a bit. Lot of sticks have found fire. Some added acquisitions. But missing some Ligas.  So, that is on my list.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

How do you decide???I mean really...so many cigars....so little time!


----------

